# Płatnik czy ktos uruchomil i uzywa ??

## lokocool

Sluchajcie ejdynem programem jakiego brakuje mi w biurze jest platnik. Czy ktos uruchomil go moze jakims cudem pod Wine-em i to na tyle zeby wszytko dzialalo w miare cacy i aby nie trzeba bylo biegac co miesiac do naszego kochanego ZUS-u ?? 

Pozdr.

----------

## bartmarian

www.janosik.net - jak odpalisz i bedzie ok - napisz  :Smile: 

ja sie swego czasu zastanawialem nad vmware klient/serwer z jakims 98se box,

oczywiscie o ile takie pojedyncze przenosne stanowisto zus wchodzi w gre

----------

## quosek

janosik chyba nadal nie wspiera przekazu elektronicznego ....

co do emulowanego win98, to .... Platnik nie wspiera tego systemu (ani 98se, ani me) .... (a potrafi sie baaaaaaaardzo ladnie krzaczyc na 98se - Prokom ma to w 4-rech literach)

zeby bylo ciekawiej - Platnik NIE DZIALA na nowym dziecku M$ - Viscie  :Wink:  jak wczoraj kumpel zadzwonil by sie dowiedziec jak to rozwiazac, to dowiedzial sie, ze Platnik na razie nie ma szans dzialac na Viscie i nie wiadomo kiedy ("za miesiac, dwa, rok") bedzie dzialal - a wiec nie jestesmy osamotnieni  :Wink: 

----------

## samakra

Przez ostatnie dwa lata używalem płatnika na dwa sposoby

1. qemu - win98

2. vmware - winxp (ostatnie 5 misięcy)

Jednak nie robilem przekazu elektronicznego (ale powinien dzialac).

PS ZUS powinien postawic server, (apach+php+sql) i mozna by sie z ZUSem rozliczyc z dowolnego miejsca na ziemi i nie zaleznie od systemu

----------

## kaset

 *quosek wrote:*   

> Platnik nie wspiera tego systemu (ani 98se, ani me) .... (a potrafi sie baaaaaaaardzo ladnie krzaczyc na 98se - Prokom ma to w 4-rech literach)

 

WHAT?

Platnik + Windows ME = brak wsparcia? WHAT?

U nas działa na 8 stanowiskach i żyjemy. Trzeba wspomnieć, że posiadamy WS 2003 SE R2 SP2 PL + SQL 2005 Express. Działa. Nie krzaczy. Kiedyś krzyczało, ale to błędna konfiguracja, zestawienie aplikacji itp inne nieprzewidziane dziwa w Winblows.

Czasem nawet jak miła Pani zaczepi jakiegoś rozgarniętego Pana w Callcenter Płatnik - to można liczyć na rozsądną odp nawet przy ME.

Ja czekam niecierpliwie do lipca na rozsądne Linuxowe rozwiązanie do przekazu elek. ZUS. A po pomyślnych testach pale na stosie wszystkie licencje, płyty i nalepki Microsoftu.

----------

## 13Homer

 *kaset wrote:*   

> A po pomyślnych testach pale na stosie wszystkie licencje, płyty i nalepki Microsoftu.

 

Nie pal, daj mi :)

----------

## quosek

Co do windowsa 98se informacje dostalem jakies 2 lata temu w inspektoracie w Gdansku (juz nie pamietam na czym polegala wywalka, ale jako jedyna rade kazali upgradowac windowsa do xp mowiac, ze 98 nie jest juz wspierany)

a co do Visty, to info z infolinii Platnika (problem jest chocby z aktualizacja certyfikatow - windows nie pozwala tego robic aplikacjom, a jak zaktualizujesz certyfikaty w windowsie, to Platnik ich nie widzi) (podobno jest jeszcze pare innych problemow)

----------

## bartmarian

miniOT

 *Quote:*   

> a co do Visty, to info z infolinii Platnika (problem jest chocby z aktualizacja certyfikatow - windows nie pozwala tego robic aplikacjom, a jak zaktualizujesz certyfikaty w windowsie, to Platnik ich nie widzi) (podobno jest jeszcze pare innych problemow)

 

nie wiem dlaczego, ale baardzo mnie to cieszy  :Wink: 

----------

## lokocool

dzieki chlopaki za porady, ja dzisiaj wrocilem z dluugiego weekendu i zaraz sprawdze czy odpali i dam znac  :Wink: 

Pozdr.

----------

## msch

platnik w viscie chodzi! oprocz aktualizacji certyfikatow trzeba jeszcze wylaczyc jedna opcje w zabezpieczeniach IE (sprawdzanie autentycznosci hosta po ssl, dokladnej nazwy nie pamietam)

----------

